# questions about the free vinyl cutter giveaway?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*CONTEST CLOSED*

Questions can go here 

*Enter the Contest here:*
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8851


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Questions can go here


How can I sign up is my first question?? =)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Stay tuned


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Another great contest.
God I love this place.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

hammered said:


> Another great contest.
> God I love this place.


I agree!! This place makes our T-shirt business more fun than business!! =) You guys keep me excited and wanting to learn more and more each day!

T-Shirt Forums FTW!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

TaylorTees said:


> How can I sign up is my first question?? =)


I just added the link to my initial post above and here it is again:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8851

Remember folks, this is a VERY short term contest (only through THIS weekend).


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I just added the link to my initial post above and here it is again:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8851
> 
> Remember folks, this is a VERY short term contest (only through THIS weekend).


The contest states ... the "best" email/emailer wins... 

Are we to email a realistic/serious/business reason we want the cutter.. Or are we to be clever and funny and non serious - to be voted "best".... ..


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

TaylorTees said:


> The contest states ... the "best" email/emailer wins...
> 
> Are we to email a realistic/serious/business reason we want the cutter.. Or are we to be clever and funny and non serious - to be voted "best".... ..


The "best" email is kind of like a great movie! It should be either really good at its genre or include elements from all genres in a way that it will make you laugh, cry & be inspired! So to anwswer your question, I don't think that you can go wrong either way, or all ways


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

USA Only ? come on Josh, isn't Canada USA, kinda. ? 

besides, i have the perfect 7 year old for the job.  lol


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> USA Only ? come on Josh, isn't Canada USA, kinda. ?
> 
> besides, i have the perfect 7 year old for the job.  lol


We're all one big happy family, but unfortunately this contest is US only due to our territory with this particular unit My apologies go out to everyone from Canada as well as the other members from various other countries. However, a 7 year old running a cutter might draw new meaning to the term "easy to use."


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> besides, i have the perfect 7 year old for the job.  lol


Hey, I thought we had laws against child labor.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Hey, I thought we had laws against child labor.


what, a click here and there and loading up 15width rolls it's not labour, its kids play.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the opportunity Rodney. This forum has helped me learn alot. Even though I dont post much on it, I read it all the time. THANKS!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Steven, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums! Good luck in the contest!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Hope people are busy writing... it'll be over before you know it


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Solmu, I was hoping that no one was writing this way I can win the contest LOL (JUST KIDING) as I wish everyone good luck and keep writing in for the contest so we can hopefully have more of these great contest in the future. Also thank you Josh and Rodney.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> Hope people are busy writing... it'll be over before you know it


Yes...everyone who owns or wants to own a plotter should participate. Even if they dont win the plotter please support Imprinables and their efforts to support these boards. The nice thing is Josh is usually here to help with most vinyl and plotter questions.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Twas the night before Christmas when all through the house
not a creature was stirring, just me and my spouse 

My stocking had holes 
and my feet. were near bare
These were my favorites and a very old pair 

The cats were sleeping soundly on our old bed.
While visions of cat treats danced in their head. 
They don’t pay the mortgage so what do they care.
They just sleep all day and lick their thick hair.
I just settled down for some old Christmas sap.
I would have been happy just taking a nap
When the phone started ringing with a loud kind of sound, 
I sprang from lazy boy to see who would be found. 

Away to the phone, I walked with some spree, 
hoping it was some business someone needing a tee.
Oh please can you help me he pleaded so much 
I said I could because I am a soft touch. 
When then to my wandering eyes who should appear 
my wife asking who it was because it was not clear

She listened on the other end to see who it was
I said it was static that was causing the buzz.

I said we could do this in an hour or so
Because if we did we would make some good dough
I typed out the words that the customer needed
The hardest part was going to be weeded

Vinyl is so great and quick to get done
For some reason this started to be fun

My cutter is nice and great to have here.
I can do jobs quick and without any fear.

No ink clogging on my Epson printer
Or iron all paper jamming in the center

I did the job quick my new vinyl cutter
And was glad to know it also was a plotter

The job was done quick and precise
I pressed them out quickly and they looked really nice.

I delivered all 12 to the address he gave
I got there with minutes to save

The door opened up quick and what did I see
There was Saint Nick looking right back at me…

I said I was the here with the tees someone had placed
He thanked me happily with a smile on his face 

He forgot to pick up some gifts for a few friends and was so sad
Then he remembered the sign on my car that I had.

It said in white vinyl I need tees you see
He told me he hoped that this was going be

He needs a place to save his last minute call
And was happy to find I would take care of all

He reached for his wallet to pay me my fare
I said no these are on me; I had a lot to spare.

As I walked to my car it started to snow.


But the sky was clear the stars they did show 

I heard a strange sound from someplace so near
Looked up to the sky but my eyes were not clear
There was Saint Nick up in his sled
And eight reindeer pulling tees over their heads

I remembered the words on the shirt s we did right
They said Marry Christmas to all and to all a good night


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Lou, I really have got to say
that is a great letter for the giveaway

I like it I like it I really do
but I hope it goes to me instead of you (Just Kidding LOL)

I had to write this as I like your letter
because of your wisdom my work looks much better

Some day I will without a dout say 
I learned it from Lou on the T-shirt Forum Yesterday

There are many others who help us too 
but I can say and all will agree there is nobody like Lou

Full of wisdom and always willing to help
it may take a minute as he tightens his belt

I know there is only one plotter to go around 
And hopefully I will hear that great Sound (RING RING)

But even if I don't I still really will not 
quit writing on this forum as its all I've got (LMAO)

If it was not for all these great threads
I would be doing nothing but banging my head.

Oh my gosh
I must not forget to thank Rodney and Josh

After all if not for them offering this cutter
I may still be using my old one that can't cut butter

Rodney and Josh thank you for being so kind
as my plotters life is running short on time.

I know it ends on Monday 
but don't wait until then 
as I'll be home all day Sunday

PS Very Nice Job LOU.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Lou.. You should print that up on some nice Christmas stationery and send it to your customers.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

About 15 minutes left to send in your entry! Get typing


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> About 15 minutes left to send in your entry! Get typing


Dying with anticipation over here =) hehe


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The entry period has closed. The winner will be announced within the next few hours Stay tuned!


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

well dang . . I missed it by an hour . . .
oh well . . maybe next time


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Oops, I 'twas going to enter it this morning as well, didn't realize it ended right before I got here. Foiled again.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

After much thought and some debate, we have come up with a winner for the T-shirtForums/Imprintables Warehouse vinyl cutter giveaway. After seeing just a few entries, I decided very quickly that I'd have to get some help from some people here at Imprintables to help me decide. A team ranked the entries on a scale of 1-10 a total tally was taken. 
The top score was Steven Jackson. 
His forum ID is scuba_steve2699. 
Congratulations goes to Steven! 
And a BIG thank you goes to everyone who entered. 
All of the entries were truly outstanding!


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> After much thought and some debate, we have come up with a winner for the T-shirtForums/Imprintables Warehouse vinyl cutter giveaway. After seeing just a few entries, I decided very quickly that I'd have to get some help from some people here at Imprintables to help me decide. A team ranked the entries on a scale of 1-10 a total tally was taken.
> The top score was Steven Jackson.
> His forum ID is scuba_steve2699.
> Congratulations goes to Steven!
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS SCUBA STEVE!!! Woot!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...gee, i just lost a $50 bet. I thought Lou was gonna take if for sure.  

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

I am wondering how many entries there were..??

I thought Lou was going to take it too lucy =) He is so creative!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Congrats Scuba Steve! Thanks to all those who took the time to enter!

If you missed out this time, stay tuned for early 2007


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Rodney, Josh and everyone else at Imprintables Warehouse!!!
I am beyond excited about winning this contest! There were alot of good writings on the forum page that I was sure I was going to be beaten. Thanbks again for this awesome contest!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Congradulations on the win. Is there anyway we can read the entries?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Congradulations on the win. Is there anyway we can read the entries?


I don't think we'll be posting the contest entries.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

Scubsteve, Congratulations on your new toy I look forward to hearing your feedback on it and hope you enjoy it very much. 

I would also like to say to Rodney, Josh and Imprintables Wearhouse thanks very much for the contest as I had alot of fun with it, I especially enjoyed the post by LOU as if you could'nt tell by my joking reply to him. Look forward to chatting with you and future contest.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Lou's post was great. There were several great and super creative entries.

I know it must have been hard for Imprintables to judge this one 

Don't forget you can enter to win free woven tag labels for your t-shirt line.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats Scuba Steve. Time to start making money


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for the comments about my entry. I had fun with it.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can we see the winners entry?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

By popular demand, here is the winning entry

By T- Shirt forums member scuba_steve2699

"Why do I want to win a vinyl cutter huh? I could roll out the typical lament about how we are a fairly new business looking to expand into more arenas and provide more to our customers. Kind of the same old same old there though. I could talk about how we never get a break in business and could use a win like this to put us over the proverbial “top”. Kind of cliché there too. I guess the best reason from me is that it will be a challenge. I am a 35 year old guy who juggles three jobs on top of being a volunteer firefighter. I am an active duty Chief Petty Officer in the US navy, work as an Emergency Medical Technician at a local ambulance corp., and run the graphics, digitizing, and grunt-work end of our business. Yes it keeps me busy but I am that type of guy who never seems to have enough to do. The challenge would be in discovering a new piece of equipment and finding out how to push it too its limits on what it can provide for our business. 

How will this help you out? There is nothing for free really – right?! My background in the Navy is in nuclear power. The Navy has taught me how to learn. I have applied this to many aspects of our business already. I have taught myself how to digitize for embroidery along with several graphics programs such as Adobe Illustrator, Corel Draw and Photoshop. Our business started out with embroidery and progressed to silk screening and promotional products. One of the next logical steps is heat applied vinyl. 

You might be asking yourself how I will have time to test out your product and provide useful feedback. If I am chosen to test out your product, you have my promise that I will dedicate as much time as necessary to insure all of your and my own questions are answered. I am very familiar with testing out new pieces of equipment and providing feedback to vendors. One of the facets of my job in the Naval Nuclear Power program was to test out new equipment and push it to its limits so we could provide feedback on how to ensure it will operate under the most strenuous environments and not fail. All of the testing included documenting how the system operated, when and where it failed, what could be done to fix the failures and recommendations on how to ensure the system would provide exactly what the Navy needed. I can apply these same principles to the testing of your cutter and software. My wife would also be very involved in the process and could provide her own unique views and experiences from the testing.

In closing I would like to express my thanks for offering this contest. I feel that I would provide a great amount of valuable feedback on your new products and gain a new piece of equipment that will help out our business expand into the New Year with a new product line offering. It will also help make this Christmas a little more merry for me as I get to play with a new toy and the boss (my wife) can’t tell me to stop goofing around because that will be what I am supposed to be doing  

Thanks again for the opportunity,

P.S. If I win, please don’t tell my wife. This would be an awesome Christmas present and I get to look like a real hero!!!"



T- Shirt forums member scuba_steve2699


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Excellent entry. Kudos to you Steve!


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations and Good Luck!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like a winner to me!!! Thank you for posting the entry Josh.

Steven..if you need any help or have any questions in regards to sign vinyl or heatpress vinyl we are all here to give you a hand.


----------



## cookster (May 10, 2006)

I'm with Motoskin, we are all here to give a hand this help all of us in making our business grow.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I've learned a ton from this forum already and will ask when the questions come as i am sure they will


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Thank you for posting the entry Josh.


Thanks also to Steve for allowing us to post the winning entry. Hopefully his wife won't see it so he can still look like a hero


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I can assure you we all will be here to help. I see that you are new here Steve so I want to make it clear very everyone here will be in your corner. it is important for us all to learn from you as well. In about 5 minutes I will be doing some testing on samples I received from Josh. I am extremely grateful for that also. it is almost like winning... I have been to your website hope it goes well for you. I think a vinyl cutter can only help[ our business and yours as well. Lou


----------

